# British police dogs die in car during heat wave



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LONDON — Two British police dogs died after being left in a car during a heat wave, police said Thursday.
The German shepherds were left in a car Tuesday afternoon in the parking lot of police headquarters in Nottingham, about 140 miles (225 kilometers) north of London. Temperatures topped 84 F (29 C) that day.
The Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals said it was investigating the incident under animal welfare legislation. The maximum penalty for causing unnecessary distress to an animal is six months' imprisonment or a 20,000 pound ($33,000) fine, or both.
The dogs' police handler was on duty and had gone inside the building. Police did not say how long the dogs were in the car.
"This is a tragic incident and we value the important work our police dogs carry out on a daily basis," Nottinghamshire Police Assistant Chief Constable Peter Davies said in a statement.
The Dogs Trust, an animal welfare charity, said heat can kill dogs in just 20 minutes, and that temperatures inside cars can top 104 F (40 C).
Nottinghamshire Police has about two dozen dogs, used on raids, to sniff out drugs and assist in policing major events.


Story From: AP Wire Service


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2009)

Very strange. The RSPCA have no powers in the UK. The Animal Welfare Act 2006 empowered inspectors from a local authority and the police, not the RSPCA even though they had sponsored the bill through parliament.

Info sites:

RSPCA-Animadversion
http://cheetah.webtribe.net/~animadversion/

SHG
http://the-shg.org

RSPCA Injustice Blog
Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ?


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Poor little guys. RIP


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2009)

Interesting parallel case with a very different approach:
RSPCA accused of cover-up over death of vet's dog - Times Online

From The Sunday Times
July 5, 2009

RSPCA accused of cover-up over death of vet's dog

Daniel Foggo

A VET has escaped with a caution after the death of one of his labradors, which was left in a car for six hours on a hot day.

The incident has led to claims of a cover-up by the RSPCA, which pursues other dog owners who leave their pets trapped in sweltering conditions, and the vets' governing body, which failed to take disciplinary action.

Both organisations have been accused of being too lenient - one even said the case was a "tragic accident" - to protect the career of Alex Gough, 37, from Clutton in Somerset.

It comes at the end of a week in which at least 10 dogs died after they were left in vehicles during a heatwave. In Nottinghamshire two police dogs were killed after their handler left them in a car as temperatures reached 28C outside.

Gough's two labradors, Heidi and Rory, had to be given emergency treatment after they were rescued from the vet's car in May 2007. Rory, a nine-month-old male, could not be saved.

At the time Damien Bush, Gough's business partner and fellow vet, urged his colleague to report the incident to the RSPCA and the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons (RCVS), which can discipline members for acts of misconduct.

Bush was surprised by the approach taken by both bodies. "An RSPCA official said to me, 'If he comes to us and expresses remorse, then he may get off with a caution. To be honest, we don't want to be seen to be going after vets because we rely on vets for goodwill'," he said. "[Gough] then reported it to the RSPCA, which conducted a very discreet investigation. He was cautioned and it was all forgotten about," added Bush, who fell out with Gough over the case. Gough has since moved to another practice.

The RCVS took no action against Gough because it decided that he had done nothing wrong.

Following Bush's inquiry about the case, an official at the college wrote: "The weather was overcast, the car windows were left open and a bowl of water left for the dogs; a check was made during the morning.

"In general terms it would seem [Gough] cared for his animals appropriately and this incident should be seen as a tragic accident rather than anything else."

In April the RCVS told a solicitor acting for Bush that "there has been no cover-up".

"At no stage has it been asserted that Mr Gough intended to cause his animals to suffer, and to that extent what happened was an accident, nor has it been suggested that Mr Gough was generally anything other than caring towards animals," wrote Jane Hern, the RCVS registrar.

The RSPCA has consistently urged owners never to leave dogs in their vehicles. They say that opening a window or providing a bowl of water inside a car is not sufficient to stop animals overheating. Those who are prosecuted and found guilty of allowing their dogs to suffer face a maximum penalty of six months in jail or a £20,000 fine.

The RSPCA insisted it showed "neither fear nor favour" in dealing with such cases. A spokesman said the Gough case was "treated like any other case". He said punishments could vary from a caution to a full prosecution, but if someone admitted guilt and showed remorse it might lead to leniency.

The RCVS declined to comment because Gough's case was now closed. Gough also refused to comment.​


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

In regards to the second case I just don't see a situation, in any weather condition, that justifies leaving a dog in a car for six hours. I'd rather have my two dogs relieving themselves inside my house then sitting in my car for that long if it ensured their safety.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I love my dogs as much as the next person. As bad as I want them to go with me on excursions, if I'm running errands, they stay home. I never understood that mentality.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

_"Police did not say how long the dogs were in the car."_

They may want to get that clear - how do you NOT know how long your K9 is in a vehicle for? Leave the car on WITH AC. Simply stated. Dying in a hot car is not a pain free death...that's for sure.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

L4G81 said:


> _"Police did not say how long the dogs were in the car."_
> 
> They may want to get that clear - how do you NOT know how long your K9 is in a vehicle for? Leave the car on WITH AC. Simply stated. Dying in a hot car is not a pain free death...that's for sure.


I had two dogs locked in a car one day when it was 90+. I had to smash the window to get them out. The dogs were unconscious, barely breathing and had blue tongues. Local Animal Control arrived and took them to a vet where they were resuscitated and given IV fluids. Happily, both dogs lived, surprisingly with no serious effects. The owner was charged and pled out. I'll tell ya, it was NOT a fun call.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

That sounded like a tough one cc. And like others have said, I just don't understand why people do that. If I'm picking up my sister from school, I'll bring the pup for a ride, other than that, they will not stay in the car alone...


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

CC - Thank you for saving their lives....it sounds like if it wasn't for you they would have definitely died, without question.



cc3915 said:


> I had two dogs locked in a car one day when it was 90+. I had to smash the window to get them out. The dogs were unconscious, barely breathing and had blue tongues. Local Animal Control arrived and took them to a vet where they were resuscitated and given IV fluids. Happily, both dogs lived, surprisingly with no serious effects. The owner was charged and pled out. I'll tell ya, it was NOT a fun call.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just dont understand these people, your dog is your partner, your friend, your companion your protector and so much more. How can you forget that he is in the car while you left the AC off?

Like others have said I take my buddy everywhere and when the pup is old enough she will come also. I would never think of leaving them in the car unattended in weather that hot even for a few minutes.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sadly ...there are just as many people that forget their own kids in their vehicles.


----------

